# Dog in heat - how long until she doesn't have to wear these diapers anymore??



## Noah's Mom (Mar 29, 2010)

Our 9 month old Dogue de Bordeaux started bleeding on 10/11. We have no intention of breeding her, but we had decided to wait a bit longer than usual to spay her due to some things we had read relating to joint development of larger breeds. Honestly I had pretty much decided the DAY BEFORE she started bleeding to have her spayed ASAP to avoid the hassle of a heat cycle, but it did not work out that way. I talked to our vet, and they recommended waiting a few months after she finishes this heat cycle (since she'd already started it), so her spay appointment is now scheduled for January.

The vet told me to expect her heat cycle to last for a few weeks. At the time I didn't think to ask about the details of it. Different websites I've read give slightly different guidelines for the different phases of the heat cycle. I understand that she will still be fertile for about a week after she stops bleeding. But when exactly will she stop bleeding so we can be done with these silly diapers?

She's pretty good about keeping the diapers on now after watching her like a hawk for the first few days. But tonight she was not feeling well and she had some diarrhea IN the diaper. That was a big mess, and we cleaned her up as best we could but I worry that episodes like that might lead to some sort of bladder or uterine infection if feces is trapped inside her diaper, poor thing.  

I am also anxious to get this whole ordeal over with so we can get back to our normal walking routine. I don't feel safe walking her right now without my husband, since I know she could easily overpower me if she really really wanted to. She is an energetic girl and needs her exercise!

Since she's been bleeding now for 9 days, how much longer should I expect this phase of her heat cycle to last before the bleeding stops? Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Noah's Mom said:


> Our 9 month old Dogue de Bordeaux started bleeding on 10/11. We have no intention of breeding her, but we had decided to wait a bit longer than usual to spay her due to some things we had read relating to joint development of larger breeds. Honestly I had pretty much decided the DAY BEFORE she started bleeding to have her spayed ASAP to avoid the hassle of a heat cycle, but it did not work out that way. I talked to our vet, and they recommended waiting a few months after she finishes this heat cycle (since she'd already started it), so her spay appointment is now scheduled for January.
> 
> The vet told me to expect her heat cycle to last for a few weeks. At the time I didn't think to ask about the details of it. Different websites I've read give slightly different guidelines for the different phases of the heat cycle. I understand that she will still be fertile for about a week after she stops bleeding. But when exactly will she stop bleeding so we can be done with these silly diapers?
> 
> ...


First of all; good for you for reading up on growing guidlines and waiting until as old as you could to get her spayed! Second of all; thank you for not breeding her!

On to the point; I've heard of the bleeding lasting from 4 days to two weeks, but I am no expert. Do you crate her? Perhaps you could leave the diaper off of her while she's in her crate and put an old towel in there for her that you wouldn't mind getting blood on. Then you can wipe the crate out in the morning/when you get back and put the diaper back on her, but at least she'd be free to breath and get aired out while she's in there, ya know? 

Good luck, however it goes!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

You should keep her away from other dogs for a good month from when she started her heat just to be on the safe side. I have had females that were willing to stand for that long and even then keep an eye on her. If you can give her a good bath when she finishes her heat that will help take away the odor so the dogs won't think she is still available.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know much about your question..just wanted to say I love that breed though! Is that also called a French Mastiff?

I recently adopted a Mastiff and have fallen in love !


----------



## Noah's Mom (Mar 29, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> On to the point; I've heard of the bleeding lasting from 4 days to two weeks, but I am no expert. Do you crate her? Perhaps you could leave the diaper off of her while she's in her crate and put an old towel in there for her that you wouldn't mind getting blood on. Then you can wipe the crate out in the morning/when you get back and put the diaper back on her, but at least she'd be free to breath and get aired out while she's in there, ya know?


We do crate her at night while we're sleeping, and we have been leaving her diaper off during that time so she can air out and clean herself. I am hoping we are nearing the end of this messiness!



Kyllobernese said:


> You should keep her away from other dogs for a good month from when she started her heat just to be on the safe side. I have had females that were willing to stand for that long and even then keep an eye on her. If you can give her a good bath when she finishes her heat that will help take away the odor so the dogs won't think she is still available.


I can't wait to give her a good bath! 



sandydj said:


> I don't know much about your question..just wanted to say I love that breed though! Is that also called a French Mastiff?
> 
> I recently adopted a Mastiff and have fallen in love !


Thanks! Yes, her breed is also called a French Mastiff. My husband waited a long long time to have one of his own! Glad you're enjoying your new dog.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Noah's Mom said:


> We do crate her at night while we're sleeping, and we have been leaving her diaper off during that time so she can air out and clean herself. I am hoping we are nearing the end of this messiness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes , I think from now to the future I have become a Mastiff addict ! My friend has a Cane Corso , another friend has a Boerborel ( sp?) . Most mastiff varieties are such sweet gentle giants , but lovingly protective. Great combo  Good luck with your pup! And good choice waiting to fix her. It is an inconvenience to deal with her heats , but very responsible of you to stick it out


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

The diapers are only used to prevent them from leaking and making a mess in the house. They don't prevent breeding and aren't necessary if she's kept in an area that can be cleaned.

Your average heat cycle is 3 weeks. The 1st week is often missed and has a clear discharge. The second week is when the bleeding occurs, since your girl has been bleeding for 9 days I would imagine your nearing the end of the bloody part. The 3rd week goes back to a clear discharge and is also when females are most fertile. It's usually recomended to keep a keen eye on your girl for about 1 month after bleeding starts, that way your sure that she's out of her heat cycle and you don't have any unexpected litters.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The discharge from the vaginal area should begin to lighten in color right before she ovulates and then for the next week after that she will be ready and willing to take on any male who smells her. She may even begin to flirt with other dogs, flaging her tail and playing a lot more. This is the most dangerous time for her to be out for a walk since she is most likly to attract males at this point.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Chlorophyll capsules are also often used as an odor masking agent (quite effective). Breeders that have a few dogs that live in close quarters will give the bitches the capsules to reduce her scent and keep some sort of harmony going in the house (the boys definitely act a little less stupid and competitive).


----------



## Noah's Mom (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, today is Day 20 of her bleeding. I am very ready to be done with this! I think the flow has lightened a bit, so hopefully within a few days it will be gone...? I think she has been a bit "flirty" the last day or two with our male dog (neutered). It's kind of amusing, honestly, the way she is carrying on and the way he, for the most part, just looks at her like she's lost her ever-loving mind.  Thanks again for all of your input.


----------

